# Price of allergy test?



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

I'm curious how much this costs?

thanks Lilian


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Depends on what sort of test you are having done and how many allergens.


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Right. My dog has itchy skin and on steroids to help.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Most professionals say that the blood tests are a waste of time, you are better off having the pin prick tests. The vast majority of allergies are environmetal and thus not easy to eradicate eg dust mite, flea bite, grass and tree pollen.


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

I hate to see my dog suffer, we stay on top of the itching as much as poss, she has to take steroids twice a wk and is bathed in Malaseb (which our vets charge £40). But money is an issue, since Dec we've had to put £2000 on our credit card as one of our furries has had a rotten time with different medical issues.

I'd Love to know what the route cause of the itchy skin is tho. Def not fleas as we always stay on top of treatment. I've recently tried Dorwest but without any difference.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

If you ring the vets they should be able to give you an rough idea on price.


----------



## david1974 (Aug 11, 2011)

when my girl ad the a allergy test it cost 300 pounds


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

moomoo10 said:


> I hate to see my dog suffer, we stay on top of the itching as much as poss, she has to take steroids twice a wk and is bathed in Malaseb (which our vets charge £40). But money is an issue, since Dec we've had to put £2000 on our credit card as one of our furries has had a rotten time with different medical issues.
> 
> I'd Love to know what the route cause of the itchy skin is tho. Def not fleas as we always stay on top of treatment. I've recently tried Dorwest but without any difference.


On line at reputable vet pharmacies the Malaseb sells for just over £15 on average. You can ask what your vet will charge you for a prescription and then order it online, chances are you may well almost halve the cost. If shes on something like prednisolone steroids then you can get those on line too with a script as long as you stick to reputable on line vet pharmacies you will be fine. You will have to likely take her in for regular checks still, but it can help a lot with medication costs.
http://www.vet-medic.com/cats-c67/skin-care-c97/dechra-malaseb-shampoo-250ml-p7393

Cant help with the cost of allergy tests because it will probably depend on exactly what you have, what lab they use and the mark up the individual vet will put on if any so it can vary a lot but your vet should be able to give you a quotation.

Other things that have helped itchy dogs too are the more natural dermacton products which come in a shampoo bar spray and cream form, they might be worth a look at..
http://www.aromesse.com/skin-proble...dermacton-cream-spray-shampoo-dog-canine.html

Biolife home who are anti allergen specialists also do a range of anti allergen products and a skin care range for dogs, also a more natural approach, they also have some helpful skin problem PDFs on their website.

http://resources.monomatic.co.uk/bio-life/atopic-dermatitis-or-eczema.pdf

http://resources.monomatic.co.uk/bio-life/nature-of-skin-conditions-in-dogs.pdf

http://www.biolife-international.co.uk/category-s/1818.htm

There are also skin and coat supplement, there is yumega plus for dogs with itchy skin
http://www.lintbells.com/products/yumega-plus

Plus other veterinary strength ones often used for dogs with allegic skin issues and dermatitis like efavet
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-suppleme...5_15/efavet-330-efavet-660-efa-capsules-p-322

and viacutan plus
http://www.medicanimal.com/Viacutan-Plus-Capsules/p/I0000513


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

We're potentially doing this soon as well. Our vey told us blood allergy testing would be £240 and then once the results come back, about another £160 for the immunisation jabs, which would then be a further £20 per time the vet administers them. 

Your insurance should cover this. We also use dermacton (aromasse) cream and this seems to help a little. 

I wonder if the other way, the skin prick test, is any different in price?

Hope that helps and good luck, it's not nice having an itchy dog is it


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dogs cost around 900.
we tried immunotheraphy for just over a year,with no luck.
hes now on atopica?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cost of everything for my little dogs allergy testing including sedation etc was around £350.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> my dogs cost around 900.
> we tried immunotheraphy for just over a year,with no luck.
> hes now on atopica?


How is he doing on Atopica?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

really well,it doesn`t cure the allergies,just takes away the itch.
he occasionally has a slight pyoderma break out,but nothing compared to before the atopica,he was constanly on antibiotics for infections in his skin.
it`s exspensive,(we get it cheaper online)but it`s worth it, for my dog anyway


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

That's good 

Can I ask roughly how much you pay for Atopica? I have looked online and seen it's around £40 for 15 tablets, so £80-odd a month if taken once a day?! Not sure if more expensive/cheaper from the vets.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

erm we get a 6 month supply of 75mg,which is roughly 480 pounds.
90p a tablet for 25mg and 1.70 for the 50mg.
at our vets its at least double that per tablet


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow...! It may be worth trying the allergy testing & immunotherapy before we go down the Atopica route!

Thanks for the info  Sorry for taking over thread! 

Lillian, I hope you get your little one sorted soon as well


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I paid £290 for allergy testing, then another £300 for immunotherapy most of which we ended up throwing away because Harley turned out to be petrified of needles! Even the vets couldn't inject him. Luckily he's insured, and is now on atopica


----------

